# Tibor Gulfstream or Pacific?



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

The Pacific is quite large. I have a Gulfstream on my 11 wt NRX-1 and it balances nicely


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I find my Gulfstream totally compatible with either 11 or 12 wt. rods. The Pacific is more suitable for fishing 14wt lines, rods, for Billfish and Tunas.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

If you can tolerate the size a pacific is a great tarpon reel in my opinion. Picks up a ton of line quick. Not for everyone though.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the Gulfstream and don't see the need for the Pacific. In fact, I have a buddy who bought a new rig last year- 12wt Sage Salt w/ Pacific and after using it felt the Pacific was too much for the 12wt. YMMV


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Gulfstream all the way. You don't need more than that for an 11 or 12 wt. The Pacific is overkill. I use a Gulfstream on my 12 and a Riptide on my 10 for poon.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

^ What he said. I have the Gulfstream on my 12 and a Riptide on my 10. They balance perfect. Although I have heard the Pacific with the spool 2 which has a larger arbor is a sweet tarpon reel. The Pacific just seems massive to me especially when the Gulfstream already seems perfect for the 12.


----------

